# Zapco old school eq



## Monk47 (Nov 25, 2017)

Does any one know where i might be able fined the plugin modules for an old school Zapco paragraphic eq. The modules were used to set the frequency & the Q bandwith of the eq. Its a model PX. I bought the eq 30 years ago and it was missing two out of the four modules than. Just wondering because I was wanting to sell it on ebay and didn"t know if it was worth anything. I also have the power supply that went with it. Thanks.


----------



## CWzapfan (Sep 25, 2019)

Did you ever sell the Zapco EQ?


----------

